#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Φρεάτιο ανελκυστήρα-θεμελίωση

## sundance

Το φρεάτιο ανελκυστήρα θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου 1,50 μ πιο βαθύ από το τελευταίο δάπεδο.

Αυτή την ανισοσταθμία την περνάτε στην προσομοίωση? Έχει νόημα?

----------


## tmoug

Γενικά όχι. Μόνο στη περίπτωση γενικής κοιτόστρωσης να αφήσεις οπή.

----------


## sundance

Έτσι πιστεύω κι εγώ. Σε περίπτωση ενιαίου πεδίλου δεν χρειάζεται η ανισοσταθμία στην προσομοιωση.

----------


## Pappos

Δεν χρειάζεται προσομείωση στο μοντέλο. Όπως ειπώθηκε αφήνεις οπή με τον κατάλληλο οπλισμό ενίσχυσης της οπής. 
Δεν έχει νόημα όπως και δεν έχει νόημα η προσομείωση κλίμακας στην κατασκευή. Κάντε δοκιμές. Βάλτε κλίμακα σε πολυόροφο κτίριο και δεν θα έχετε αποκλίσεις. (Ιδιοσυχνότητες, ιδιομορφές κ.τ.λ.).

----------


## Evan

> Δεν έχει νόημα όπως και δεν έχει νόημα η προσομείωση κλίμακας στην κατασκευή. Κάντε δοκιμές. Βάλτε κλίμακα σε πολυόροφο κτίριο και δεν θα έχετε αποκλίσεις. (Ιδιοσυχνότητες, ιδιομορφές κ.τ.λ.).


στην περίπτωση που δεν αναλύεις με πεπ. στοιχεία, αλλιώς έχει νόημα αφού έχεις καλύτερη προσομείωση της πραγματικότητας

----------


## Pappos

Δεν έχει διαφορές σε ένα κτίριο με μεγάλη κάτοψη και 6 ορόφους. Αυτό εννοώ. Δεν θα βγάλεις διαφορές. Έχει δοκιμαστεί από εμένα στο NEXT. (Συγκεκριμμένα το παράδειγμα του Αβραμίδη). Επίσης πάλι στο παράδειγμα του Αβραμίδη πάλι με το NEXT στο παράδειγμα με τον πυρήνα και τις τρεις διαφορετικές προσομειώσεις η προσομείωση με τα πεπερασμένα και με τις άλλες συμβατικές λύσεις πάλι δεν είχανε διαφορές. Ναι έχω λύσει όλα τα παραδείγματα του Αβραμίδη με το ΝΕΧΤ (όταν δεν έχεις πολύ δουλειά έχεις καιρό να κάνεις ωραία πράματα) και δεν έχει μεγάλες αποκλίσεις με το SAP. (Για τα συγκεκριμμένα παραδείγματα του Αβραμίδη)

Υ.Γ. 

Για διάφορους τεχνικούς λόγους δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα αρχεία αυτά των παραδειγμάτων του Αβραμίδη.

----------

